# Passing tissue when passing urine @ 8 weeks



## scootergirl (Feb 10, 2008)

I am 8 weeks pregnant and have suffered cystitis for 2 weeks. I've taken 2 sets of antibiotics (which gave me thrush).  I made love with my partner this morning and then a few hours later passed white stringy, flakey matter with small blood spots on it.  I have no cramping or bleeding at the moment but have freaked out as to what it was that came out of me.  I haven't yet managed to see a mid wife or have a scan and when I rang the hospital they said I should monitor what happens but what will be will be and that they can't tell unless I have a scan (but that they couldn't offer me a scan).  Is it ever 'normal' to pass tissue at 8 weeks....?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

it's difficult to say without seeing what you passed. It could be a bit of discharge that has been dislodged with the intercourse, but abstain from sex for now and see how things go. If you pass any more or it gets heavier, ring your gp,

all the best,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## scootergirl (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks for your advice Caitlin. I had a private scan this morning and no heartbeat was detected so sadly my anxiety was substantiated.  The fetus stopped developing 2 weeks ago so now I have to let nature take its course.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm so sorry hun, thinking of you


----------

